# was empfehlt ihr mir für reifen fürs bmx  (street)



## mystic83 (3. Oktober 2007)

hallo

brauche wieder mal einen neuen reifen! was für welche benutzt ihr denn so und welche würdet ihr mir emfehlen?


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Oktober 2007)

zb primo v-monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (3. Oktober 2007)

animal asm hinten
odyssey path vorne


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin mit meinem Primo Dirtmonster und dem Federal Traction sehr zufrieden, würde aber auch gern mal die von Fly probieren.


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Oktober 2007)

Fly Ruben vorne und hinten odyssey path.


----------



## baby-biker max (3. Oktober 2007)

vorne -khe mac2 dirt  hinten- odyssey p.lyte


----------



## cryptic. (3. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte dirt monster am vr und asm am hr..beide in 1,95 oder so...ohne probleme


----------



## ZoMa (4. Oktober 2007)

Primo Dirt/V-Monter vorn, Primo Wall hinten.


----------



## WaldChiller (4. Oktober 2007)

V Monster hinten Dirtmonster Vorne.Billig und gut


----------



## K3KZ (4. Oktober 2007)

bei mir is der v-monster an der seiten wand aufgerissen/aufgeplatzt.......

greetz


----------



## Hertener (4. Oktober 2007)

Der Ringworm hat schön herunter gezogene Seitenwände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eriklapu (4. Oktober 2007)

wollt mal anfragen ob schon wer erfahrungen mit dem dirt/falt reifen von khe gesammelt hat. ich hab gelesen, das es empfohlen wird das teil mit 6-8 bar zu fahren, da so leicht gebaut. fährt sich das dann nicht zu "hart/komisch".
und ist die dirt variante für vorne und hinten? würd mich über ne antwort freuen.


----------



## Lizard.King (4. Oktober 2007)

mit 8bar kann man sicher geil dirten


----------



## eriklapu (4. Oktober 2007)

schon....


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Oktober 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Fly Ruben vorne und hinten odyssey path.



jap


----------



## Son (4. Oktober 2007)

hat ich mir auch überlegt, nur der fly ist so schwer ^^


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2007)

Der Revenge taugt für Street auch ganz gut, davon gibts jetzt wohl auch bald noch ne Lightversion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinn (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab 2x Maxxis mTread, sind ganz in ordnung, nur wenn zum erstenmal damit auf die straße gehst quietschen sie ein klein wenig...aber ganz in ordnung


----------



## Flatpro (15. Oktober 2007)

vorne demolition trail slayer in 2.1 und hinten v-monster in 1.95 so muss dat!


----------



## Pulle666 (15. Oktober 2007)

is der trail slayer nich disse dirt moppe?


----------



## Flatpro (16. Oktober 2007)

na rat mal warum der trail slayer heisst....is trotzdem megageil das dinge für vorne


----------



## Flatpro (16. Oktober 2007)

laut danscomp auch nur 560g schwer


----------



## bmxboys (16. Oktober 2007)

auf street kannste alle Reifen fahren, sehr gut Animal,Demolition,Primo,Odyssey
nur Finger weg vom dem scheiß KHE Dreck,taugt nix


----------



## Bike Lane (16. Oktober 2007)

ich würde dir einen asm 2,1 vorne und einen asm 1,9 hinten empfehlen. wenn es sich um ein street bike handelt wieso empfehlt ihr für vorne fast immer einen dirt reifen? macht für mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen sinn.


----------



## evil_rider (17. Oktober 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> auf street kannste alle Reifen fahren, sehr gut Animal,Demolition,Primo,Odyssey
> nur Finger weg vom dem scheiß KHE Dreck,taugt nix



taugt sehr wohl, aber fahren will ja gelernt sein!


----------



## gmozi (17. Oktober 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> auf street kannste alle Reifen fahren, sehr gut Animal,Demolition,Primo,Odyssey
> nur Finger weg vom dem scheiß KHE Dreck,taugt nix



Ich bin ja förmlich erschlagen, von den aussagekräftigen Argumenten


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2007)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ich würde dir einen asm 2,1 vorne und einen asm 1,9 hinten empfehlen. wenn es sich um ein street bike handelt wieso empfehlt ihr für vorne fast immer einen dirt reifen? macht für mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen sinn.


leicht, fett,klasse zum rückwärtsfahren, klasse grip, is ja vor allem vorne wichtig. die animal dinger sind mir viel zu schwer und solange man sauber grindet hat man mit den karkassen auch kein problem bei den dirtreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Oktober 2007)

Genauso ist es. Zudem hält grade der Dirtmonster von Primo ewig und im Vergleich mit nem Streetreifen (bei mir Demolition Zeppelin) ist der Grip viel besser. Die Animal Reifen mögen noch eines der wenigen tauglichen Produkte dieser ansonsten -für mich eher mittelmäßigen Firma-. Gegen das Team will ich nichts sagen, aber manche Firmen wie Animal oder Fit werden für mich in letzter Zeit einfach viel zu sehr gehypt (bei Fit ist es irgendwo auch noch gerechtfertigt).


----------



## Bike Lane (17. Oktober 2007)

stimmt die animal dinger sind schon sehr schwer, aber ich finde die rollen einfach so genial. wie findet ihr den ruben signature reifen von fly für vorne?


----------

